# Proposed turkey hunting rules for 2014



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2012)

Have you looked at the DWR's proposed changes for turkey hunting in Utah?
I would like to begin a discussion, particularly regarding fall either sex hunts and the continuation of the strange limited entry/over the counter system we have now. Any Thoughts?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you seeing the proposed changes?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Could you post a link to this information?


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2012)

The proposal can be found at http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/info/2014-05_rac_packet.pdf


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

A fall turkey hunt?!?!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I like some of the proposals, however, most are clearly designed to increase the # of LE tag applications and increase recruitment of turkey hunters. The whole LE hunt thing is stupid and not needed. It is clearly an attempt to make more money. I stopped supporting the LE hunts 4 years ago out of principle and even with the changes, I will still not be participating.

Couple of things I saw:
1- LE hunts can apply as a group
2- Youth that don't harvest with LE tag, can hunt general season
3- Limited area either sex fall hunt.
4- Can use 28ga shotgun, but still restriction on shot size of #8, one step in the right direction, but these guys are way behind the times on this one.

For the rest of upland, the only other thing I saw and I really like is the idea of making extended pheasant hunt statewide on public lands.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> A fall turkey hunt?!?!


Looks like very few tags for a very small area in northern utah only. No doubt there will be a draw to try to increase revenue.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it's because that small area in northern Utah has a problem with all the turkeys poopin all over, chasing pets, and destroying gardens. Too bad the locals won't let anyone hunt on their land to fix the problem.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I think bearded turkey is working out fine. And hey looking at the new RAC packet, we are about to have a lot more turkeys in a lot more places in the next 5 years.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2012)

I have followed this LE turkey hunt since its inception. At first we were told that it was just to ease us into the over the counter hunt; just an experiment. Then they said it was so some hunters could have a more "Quality" hunt and assured us that the chance to get a turkey would be as good in May as in April. Now the numbers are in. 33% success on LE; on OTC 18%. Hunters in LE report feeling more crowded than OTC.
To me, this seems like a lose-lose for the average hunter that doesn't draw out.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I think it's because that small area in northern Utah has a problem with all the turkeys poopin all over, chasing pets, and destroying gardens. Too bad the locals won't let anyone hunt on their land to fix the problem.


Had a conversation about this the other day. Everyone on the news and everyone b****** about it won't let anyone do anything about it. They hoping to get to shoot all these turkeys? I understand liability, but Mantua, Huntsville, and Cache have some nice open pastures you could let people pop onto. Hell, have em sign a waiver and build a blind


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Numbers can be deceiving. For example, in 2013, during the LE hunt, the number of hunter/days-to-hunt was about 210, during the general season the number was 220. This is a very insignificant difference. This tells me that it isn't the number of hunters in the field that is the cause for the higher percent kill in the LE hunt, so why the difference...it's pretty simple, Mid to the end of April is the PRIME turkey hunting season. The numbers of available birds is higher, the vegetation is shorter and the birds are less dispersed (not to mention the remaining birds are more educated to the hunter's ways). These are the reasons for the higher percentages. I would dare to guess that if we held the General open season during time frame of the current LE hunt that we would see the same exact numbers in reverse...that is 30+% general season, 20+% LE season. So, in conclusion, less crowding does NOT occur during the LE hunt and the "Quality" hunt theory with higher percent killing has nothing to do with the LE scheme.

The LE entry scheme does only one thing..IT LIMITS OPPORTUNITY TO THE TURKEY HUNTING COMMUNITY BECAUSE IT LIMITS THE NUMBER OF DAYS A HUNTER HAS TO CHOSE FROM WHEN PLANNING HIS HUNTS!

*End this stupid limited entry turkey season now!!!*

*If we can convince two of the RAC's to end the LE we can win this battle!*

*Call or email your RAC representative today and tell him/her to end this LE madness this year!!*

Here is their contact information: http://wildlife.utah.gov/rac-members.html


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree 100% BP. I plan on attending the Central RAC and the Northern RAC. I live up North, so If we could get some people at the SE, NE and Southern meetings, we will have a shot. Any takers?
Here are some talking points I have put together. Please post any others you may think of.
My primary issue is with the current turkey regulations. I am very much opposed to the limited entry turkey season. I strongly suggest that we do away with them and simply open the state to general season hunting from April 15 to May 31. That is what most states do and it works well.
Reasons for eliminating limited entry turkey hunt

1. It serves no biological purpose. It does not make a healthier or superior resource.

2. It gives a distinct advantage to the lucky few who draw out. (33% success in the early season vs. 18% in the general season) We were assured at the beginning of this process that this would not be the case.

3. It is unlike any other hunt. In other limited hunts, small areas are set aside. This is the only example in which the whole state is closed to the general hunter and then opened up afterwards. The whole state is open to turkey hunting from mid-April to the end of May, but the poor general season hunter misses out on the prime early weeks. There are no waiting periods.

4. Creates a distinct disadvantage for general season hunter. Turkeys are spooked. Vegetation is leafier. Turkeys are more spread out as snow has melted from summer range.

5. Does not generate any additional revenue, except from application fees, that don't even pay for the drawing process. The cost for any type of turkey permit is the same.

6. Reduces the number of days available for hunting for both limited entry and general season hunters, versus opening a general season on April 15 and closing on May 31.

7. Creates more law enforcement issues. Conservation officers must monitor units to make sure hunters are in the proper areas.

8. It is just another elitist idea. Some hunters have said that it gives them an opportunity to have a "quality", undisturbed experience. I say walk a little father, hunt after opening day, and you will be unlikely to be bothered by other hunters.

9. Now we are hearing that limited entry hunters do not even feel undisturbed. As Jason Robinson stated in his info-blurb, "Hunters consistently tell us they feel less crowded during the general hunt, even though more hunters are in the field," Robinson says.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What about CWMU's? They can't be general and they offer an opportunity for the public to hunt land that would be otherwise unavailable. I say do away with the LE public land tags and keep the drawing for the CWMU tags that will be exploding over the next few years. I can see hundreds of CWMU tags being available eventually. When I say do away with tags I mean replace them with bag limits. Face it......tags for a bird are stupid.-------SS


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

How about an early archery only season? I know I know us elitist archery hunters are always looking for special treatment but hear me out... Majority of guys who use archery equipment on the turkey hunt do it out of a blind. This style of hunting has very little impact on the birds and keeps the pressure relatively low. Even shooting a bird with archery equipment won't spook the other birds in the area. Archery guys can come through and hunt for a few weeks in April then turn it over to the gun guys for the month of May. By putting archery before the shotgun hunt both parties can have a good hunt with birds that aren't spooked. Another option would be to get rid of LE (however, I really enjoyed my LE tag this year and found it a more quality experience than last years General tag) give everyone a month and a half to hunt and create some archery only areas. These could be areas where there are a lot of problem birds but people may not want a bunch of crazy guys with shotguns blasting away ;-) Archery only seasons have been run very successfully in many other states throughout the east and midwest. What are your thoughts on this? Negatives?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ARCHER11 said:


> How about an early archery only season? I know I know us elitist archery hunters are always looking for special treatment but hear me out... Majority of guys who use archery equipment on the turkey hunt do it out of a blind. This style of hunting has very little impact on the birds and keeps the pressure relatively low. Even shooting a bird with archery equipment won't spook the other birds in the area. Archery guys can come through and hunt for a few weeks in April then turn it over to the gun guys for the month of May. By putting archery before the shotgun hunt both parties can have a good hunt with birds that aren't spooked. Another option would be to get rid of LE (however, I really enjoyed my LE tag this year and found it a more quality experience than last years General tag) give everyone a month and a half to hunt and create some archery only areas. These could be areas where there are a lot of problem birds but people may not want a bunch of crazy guys with shotguns blasting away ;-) Archery only seasons have been run very successfully in many other states throughout the east and midwest. What are your thoughts on this? Negatives?


NO, NO, NO...that is an ever worse idea than the current LE scheme. Why do certain groups of hunters always think they deserve a special hunt just for them. Archer guys are the worst offenders for this. Don't you remember it was the archer guys that started all this special treatment for special groups of hunters in the first place. This thinking is what has brought us to this insane mess we have today. But especially in the turkey hunt it is most inappropriate. The prime spring turkey hunting is really a short period of time from the first part of April until about the end of April. Yes, you can hunt turkeys successfully during May, but you are suggesting we take the very best time for spring turkey hunting and limiting it to a very select, special group of hunters and let the rest of us do the best we can with what little turkey hunting time is left. What about this...I am old guy and think maybe we should set aside the month of April just for ME cause I really won't walk around much or bother the birds much, the rest of you guys will have May for your hunts.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the system the way it is right now. No complaints what so ever. I still feel the turkey population is growing and dont agree with the utah killem all attitude. 

Maybe if the population increases 10 times what it is now id re consider.


----------

